# Smoked pork butt



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Injected two 8lb pork butts yesterday with an apple juice, amino, and worcester marinade and tossed 'em in the fridge. This morning I rubbed them down with mustard and Memphis style pork rub. Got the smoker up to 225 degrees and got them smoking with a mixture of applewood and oak. The water tray was filled with the remaining apple juice. 4 hours and 45 minutes in they reached an internal temp of 159 and 161 respectively. I wrapped them both in heavy duty foil and put them back in the smoker. As soon as they hit 195 then will get pulled, wrapped in an old bath towel, and place in a cooler for 60-90 minutes. Then my pork claws will get to work, ripping it all up for Mother's Day lunch tomorrow. Now I need to get working on the baked beans and fauxtato salad (potato salad made with roasted radishes instead of potato). And yes, everything tastes better the next day so I am making sure we eat it all the next day! Although the wait might just kill me.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

What times dinner?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Fauxtato salad? From roasted radishes? Sounds like a fabulous idea. I have heard of fauxtato salad made with cooked cauliflower, but not radishes.

Since radishes grow so quickly, I have often thought that all preppers should have lots of radish seeds in our garden preps. In 3 weeks, we can have edible fresh veggies.

I have had sliced radishes sauteed in butter. Cooking radishes takes the hot taste out of them. I think I need to plant a bunch, and work on some ideas for summer salads made with cooked radishes.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> Fauxtato salad? From roasted radishes? Sounds like a fabulous idea. I have heard of fauxtato salad made with cooked cauliflower, but not radishes.
> 
> Since radishes grow so quickly, I have often thought that all preppers should have lots of radish seeds in our garden preps. In 3 weeks, we can have edible fresh veggies.
> 
> I have had sliced radishes sauteed in butter. Cooking radishes takes the hot taste out of them. I think I need to plant a bunch, and work on some ideas for summer salads made with cooked radishes.


We used to make fauxtato salad with cauliflower. Then one day I was making roasted radishes and thought, HEY! these would work even better. My wife actually uses half cooked cauliflower and half radishes in her recipe, which is also very good. But you have to make sure to get as much moisture out as possible otherwise it thins out the dressing.

We eat a lot of radishes. Radish Fauxtato salad, roasted with garlic olive oil and thyme, sliced raw as "chips" to use with spinach or onion dip, diced and added to chicken salad to add some crunch, and we use them in a number of raw salads.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Umm i dont get it who in their right mind would want to smoke some pig butt?? i understand about gsigarets which i dont smoke but pig butts like eeewwwww. lol


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

On a funny side note, I just went out to check on the pork butts and could hear the neighbors (who were sitting on their deck) say "We need to get ourselves invited over for dinner". 

I think they have another hour or so to go before they need to rest. Then I will shred the meat and add whatever juice remains before packing it up and putting it in the fridge. When lunch time hits tomorrow I will heat up the pulled pork in small roaster. I may skip the fauxtato salad and instead make sweet potato fries. Feels more like a sweet potato fry day. We'll see. Already have the leftover meats ready to go into my "meaty beans" (1 bratwurst, 1 italian sausage, 1 hot link, 2 medium hamburger patties, 5 strips of cooked bacon, and 3 strips of raw bacon). Best way to clean out the fridge is to make beans. It's like a meal in itself!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Sentry18 have you ever use daikon radishes , great on salads or pickle even stir fried
also a native American root, Jerusalem artichokes (sunroot, sunchoke, earth apple) great survival crop. And I can smell the pork from here.Happy Mothers Day.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

readytogo said:


> Sentry18 have you ever use daikon radishes , great on salads or pickle even stir fried
> also a native American root, Jerusalem artichokes (sunroot, sunchoke, earth apple) great survival crop. And I can smell the pork from here.Happy Mothers Day.


I haven't, but I am going to check 'em out! Thanks.

We are part of a produce co-op, where we get a pretty large box of mixed fruits and vegetables every week from various organic growers. We don't get a say in what we get, but the prices are much lower than chain grocery stores and the produce is usually higher in quality. But we are nearing farmer's market season when we will be able to be a little more selective and try out some new things.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

readytogo said:


> Sentry18 have you ever use daikon radishes , great on salads or pickle even stir fried
> also a native American root, Jerusalem artichokes (sunroot, sunchoke, earth apple) great survival crop. And I can smell the pork from here.Happy Mothers Day.


I have eaten daikons, sauteed in butter. Great stuff and another good thing to consider for our preps.(daikon seeds) They grow to a good size.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Flight1630 said:


> Umm i dont get it who in their right mind would want to smoke some pig butt?? i understand about gsigarets which i dont smoke but pig butts like eeewwwww. lol


Easier to keep lit up than them pink, bubblegum cigars some nameless person was handing out.....:brickwall:


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Easier to keep lit up than them pink, bubblegum cigars some nameless person was handing out.....:brickwall:


Awwwwww okkkkkk
Lol


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Flight1630 said:


> Umm i dont get it who in their right mind would want to smoke some pig butt?? i understand about gsigarets which i dont smoke but pig butts like eeewwwww. lol


I just got some bath towel size zig zag papers and wanted to try them out.


----------

